# better detail with better lights?



## 19nash85 (Sep 13, 2007)

Again I am taking pictures of racing seats.  they have grainy fabric so I want to make sure and get all that, also the grain of the leather/ suade.  The lights we have a nothing special but still not bad.  I do think we should get a nicer setup but debating if it doesn't mean i will see a significant improvement. 

What lighting will produce the greatest amound of detail? How big a deal is it?


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 13, 2007)

you might even get some better detail if you get enough shadow in the depth of the "grain"...play around with it.

Really just try it out...


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 13, 2007)

If the direction of the primary source of light is at an angle to the camera it will create shadows and the grain will show up better.


----------



## JamesD (Sep 15, 2007)

Light is light.

Hard light generally emphasizes shadows, bringing out detail.  Small light sources make hard light.

Soft light generally softens shadows, softening detail.  Large light sources make soft light.

Position of the light is important because it controls where the shadows, and therefore details, appear.


----------



## craig (Sep 18, 2007)

Lighting is arguably the biggest deal in the photo. I doubt there is an answer to what light will produce the greatest amount of detail. I mean that it is all relative and very subjective. A single table lamp can produce amazing results. A 5,000 dollar Speedotron outfit also produces nice results. Ultimately it comes down to your understanding of the light and it's position. 

Personally I would use hot lights. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 18, 2007)

craig said:


> Personally I would use hot lights.



I'm thinking the same.

And, it's not so much "better" lights, but MORE lights.  Once you get the basic, overall lighting done, start adding some mini-spots where texture and shape needs emphasis.

-Pete


----------

